# ترسانة الأسلحة الأمريكية



## محمد زرقة (5 فبراير 2007)

*القاذفات بعيدة المدى*​*28/10/2001*​إن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لديها من القاذفات الثقيلة مجموعة طُرز تجعلها قادرة على قصف أي هدف على بعد آلاف الأميال، سواء بأطنان من القنابل أو الصواريخ.​



*b-52*​*القاذفة الثقيلة B-52 startofortress:*
وهي قاذفة ضخمة عابرة للقارات من عهد الحرب الباردة اشتهرت باسم "القلعة الطائرة"، واستخدمت في كل من حربي فيتنام في الستينيات والخليج الثانية 1991. ولها طاقم مكون من خمسة أفراد، وتصل حمولتها إلى 20 صاروخ كروز.
وقبل بداية حرب الخليج الثانية غادرت 7 طائرات منها من القاعدة الجوية باركسديل بولاية كاليفورنيا لضرب بغداد بصواريخ كروز، وهي أطول مهمة قصف جرت في التاريخ؛ حيث استغرقت 35 ساعة لتغطية ما يزيد عن 14 ألف ميل.
وكانت واشنطن قد أرسلت هذه الطائرات إلى منطقة الخليج، من قاعدة دييجو جارسيا البريطانية الواقعة في المحيط الهندي، حيث تضم القاعدة تسهيلات عسكرية هائلة.​


*B-1B*​*القاذفة B-1B lancer:*
وهي قاذفة عابرة للقارات، يمكنها الطيران للقيام بمهام بعيدة دون التزود بالوقود، ولها طاقم مكون من أربعة ضباط، وتصل سرعتها لحوالي 650 ميلا في الساعة.
وهذه القاذفة مصممة أساسا لحمل الأسلحة النووية التي لها القدرة على اختراق الدفاعات السوفيتية، وقد استُخدمت لأول مرة في حرب الخليج ضد العراق ضمن عملية عاصفة الصحراء، وقد اعترى بعض أنظمتها المعقدة بعض المشاكل أثناء حرب الخليج، إلا أنها أظهرت كفاءة في ضرب جمهورية صربيا عام 1998.​


*B-2*​*الشبح القاذفة B-2:*
وتبلغ تكلفة الواحدة منها حوالي 2.2 بليون دولار، وهي أغلى طائرة في العالم، ويتكون طاقمها من فردين.
وتتميز تلك القاذفة بسمات تلصصية؛ وهو ما يقلل من قدرة الدفاعات العسكرية المضادة على رصدها بأجهزة الرادار، ومما يساعد على ذلك شكلها المثلثي الغريب. ويزيد في صعوبة رصدها بالرادار أنها مركبة من عدة تصميمات معقدة، تقلل من انعكاسات الإشارات المرسلة من أجهزة الرادار، بالإضافة إلى عدة تقنيات أخرى تحجب حرارة نفاثاتها.
ويمكن من قاعدة وايتمان بولاية ميسوري الأمريكية وجزيرة دييجو جارسيا البريطانية بالمحيط الهندي، وجزيرة جوام شرقي إندونيسيا بالمحيط الهادي -تغطية العالم كله بتزويد القاذفة B-2 بالوقود مرة واحدة في منتصف مهمتها.
ويعد قصف جمهورية صربيا أول مهمة تقوم بها طائرة من هذا النوع من القاذفات الثقيلة في النزاع الإقليمي بمنطقة البلقان في حرب كوسوفو.
وقد أسفر خروجها لأول مهمة عن الكشف عن خلل في طلائها الذي يغطيها، ويمنع أجهزة الرادار من رصدها؛ حيث يتعرض للتلف نتيجة العوامل الجوية السيئة والرطوبة.​


*F-117A*​*المقاتلة القاذفة F-117A:*
هرمية الشكل وهي أول شبح عملياتية؛ حيث تُعد طائرة مقاتلة، إلا أنها تستخدم أيضا كقاذفة؛ حيث يمكنها حمل قنبلتين من النوع الذي يوجّه بأشعة الليزر، تصل زنة الواحدة منها إلى 2000 رطل.
وهذه القاذفة مقارنة بما سبق تُعد صغيرة نسيبا، ذات مقعد واحد، ويمكنها إصابة أهدافها بدقة عالية ضد الأهداف الصعبة خاصة في بداية العمليات العسكرية.
وقد قامت الطائرات من هذا النوع بثلث عمليات القصف التي تمت في بداية حرب الخليج؛ حيث كان هناك حوالي 36 طائرة منها ضمن 1900 طائرة أخرى من طائرات قوات الحلف الدولي بزعامة الولايات المتحدة، ثم استُخدمت مرة أخرى في كوسوفو، حيث تمكنت دفاعات صربيا المضادة للطائرات من إسقاط إحداها.
وبالرغم من عدم إمكانية إقلاعها من أي حاملة طائرات، فإنه يمكن تزويدها بالوقود أثناء الطيران، ويُعد كلا نوعي الطائرات الشبح من الطائرات أقل قليلا من سرعة الصوت "high subsonic​ منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------

